# Hi ha moltes lectures a fer



## Matti

Hola 

No tinc clar que vol dir aquesta frase:

"Creus que Barcelona és una referència internacional per a la moda? 

Hi ha moltes lectures a fer. Pensem que Barcelona és una ciutat emergent, molt coneguda a nivell internacional."

i jo tinc:

"Do you think Barcelona is an international reference point for fashion? 

There are many readings? interpretations? lessons?...... We think that Barcelona an emerging city, very well known at an international level."

Em podeu donar una pista? Gràcies


----------



## kiyama

en aquest cas, com tu ja has apuntat, no seria lectura sinó interpretació, o si ho prefereixes, punt de vista.
fins una altra
kiyama


----------



## Matti

Gràcies Kiyama, confirmat!


----------



## kiyama

encantada d'ajudar-te


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De tota manera, Matti, potser ja hauràs vist que la frase original en català és incorrecta, perquè la preposició *a + infinitiu* és un galicisme. Així doncs, l'autor hauria hagut d'escriure alguna cosa del tipus _Se'n poden fer moltes lectures_.

Salut, sister!


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De tota manera, Matti, potser ja hauràs vist que la frase original en català és incorrecta, perquè la preposició *a + infinitiu* és un galicisme. Així doncs, l'autor hauria hagut d'escriure alguna cosa del tipus _Se'n poden fer moltes lectures_.



Good evening TPS!

Segons Ruaix (Català complet 2, p. 253):

Davant un infinitiu precedit d'un terme pronominal (com res, alguna cosa, quelcom; molt, poc, més; què) que lògicament hauria de ser el complement directe de tal infinitiu, el català hi posa la preposició a (com el francès, no la conjunció que com fa el castellà).

No hi ha res a fer.
Hi hauria molt a dir.
Què té a veure?

As for Matti's question, if it were not really formal, you could say "There are many ways to look at it".

Lou


----------



## ajohan

Hola
I a mi "at international level" em sona una mica literal.
Que tal 'internationally? I si podries sustituir 'emerging' per 'on the up' encara millor però em sembla que no encaixa gaire, especialment si no disposes de temps.
Salutacions


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

louhevly said:


> Segons Ruaix (Català complet 2, p. 253):
> 
> Davant un infinitiu precedit d'un terme pronominal (com res, alguna cosa, quelcom; molt, poc, més; què) que lògicament hauria de ser el complement directe de tal infinitiu, el català hi posa la preposició a (com el francès, no la conjunció que com fa el castellà).
> 
> No hi ha res a fer.
> Hi hauria molt a dir.
> Què té a veure?


 
Molt bon dia, Lou.

Good that you pointed this out. I'll have to enquire about it  Les frases que dóna a tall d'exemple Ruaix són molt recurrents en la llengua, cert. En canvi, la que es trobava la Matti en el text no m'acaba de fer el pes... Again, I'll have to enquire and then I'll let you know.


----------

